# Smoke deer back strap



## ajb2320

I would like to smoke deer backstrap for Xmas dinner. It is cut about a foot long and about normal thickness. Does anyone have any good recipes for this. It would also be nice if I could get the temperature and time you are cooking it for.  This is were I screw up, my stuff turns out great but I can never estimate how long it is going to take. Everything
Else is ready and my stuff is not or vice versus. I have been keeping a book and that has been helping but I never done a back strap. Your help would be great. I have a MES smoker. Thanks
Allen


----------



## sqwib

Back strap would probably benefit more being grilled, its pretty lean.


----------



## djreaction

I've done a backstrap before on the smoker. DO NOT overcook it, as mentioned, its very lean but you CAN have good results with it.

I rubbed with EVOO and salt and pepper. I then took whole garlic cloves and cut slits in the meat. I let it sit with the garlic overnight and then smoked it to med rare.Very soft and tender.


----------



## Bearcarver

ajb,

Here's a great thread of some fine looking back-strap:

Check it out here:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/thread/83899/venison-back-strap

Bear


----------



## coffee_junkie

I would plan on 4-5 hours, but it probably won't take more than 2 hrs. But get it done early, wrap in foil with some beef broth or cherry juice, wrap the foil wrapped meat with some towels and place in a dry cooler, it will stay hot for several hours. This is a very important step anyways so all the natural juices get soaked back into the meat fibers. I would smoke it to an internal temp of 140-150 no more. Wrapping in bacon would also be highly advised.

I did the tenderloin off my mule deer this year and it took about 1hr, and was a little on the done side, but it was really good, all I did was apply some rub and toss on the smoker.


----------



## rbranstner

Yep I agree don't over cook it.I personally wouldn't go over 140 internal temp. As with most wild game there isn't any marbleization in the meat so it will dry out very easy. Marinades, injections and wrapping in bacon are ways you can help keep it moist.


----------



## ajb2320

Thanks guys,What would be a good temp to set the smoker at?


----------



## pineywoods

I try to run the smoker at around 225 and pull the meat when the internal hits 135-140 then foil and rest it


----------



## rbranstner

I would go around 225 but anything should work as long as you are watching your internal temp. The hotter you go the faster it will be done and the less smoke flavor you will have. It all depends on the size and thickness (some loins are way bigger than others depending on the size of the deer) but I wouldn't expect it to take more than an hour. But like I said it all depends on size and thickness. You could also fillet it open and stuff it with goodies then roll it back up and tie it.


----------



## ajb2320

Thanks guys I'll give it a try


----------



## smokingranby

Season with your favorite seasoning then wrap in bacon.  It keeps it moist plus its wrapped in bacon 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






.  Check it after a few hours and often after that.  Doesn't take long.


----------



## fourashleys

Smokingranby said:


> Season with your favorite seasoning then wrap in bacon.  It keeps it moist plus its wrapped in bacon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .  Check it after a few hours and often after that.  Doesn't take long.


That's the best way i found so far. I also inject it with a apple cider/juice mixture.


----------



## cowgirl

I know this is late but here's another option.. http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/thread/102596/venison-morels-and-wild-rice#post_585877

Fourashley's I like the sound of your apple cider injection...thanks!


----------

